# e100 not working in 2.6.27 [solved]

## carpman

Hello, just updated to linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7 and find that my Intel gigabit NIC no longer works, or more to the point it is no longer found?

Boot or restart complains eth0 cannot be found.

lspci shows it as there:

```

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82572EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 06)

```

It is built into kernel and works fine with 2.6.26-gentoo-r4, i tried commenting out line in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to see if it was re-created but it was not?

I am using bridging setup so my virtualbox install works with own IP but that should not cause the problem?

Any ideas?

cheers

----------

## NeddySeagoon

carpman,

That interface used to use e1000, not e100.

Some intel ethernet interfaces have been moved to the new e1000e module.

----------

## carpman

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> carpman,
> 
> That interface used to use e1000, not e100.
> 
> Some intel ethernet interfaces have been moved to the new e1000e module.

 

sorry meant to say e1000, i have previously tried the e1000e but it did not work, will give it another go.

cheers

----------

## carpman

Yep e1000e worked, must have done some updates to it as never worked before.

cheers

----------

## mijenix

nice, where such information will be announed?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

